

Ubuntu One Music Store - adrianwaj
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/MusicStore

======
donaq
_World - Songs from independent labels will be available for purchase in EUR.
Unfortunately, no major labels license songs on a world-wide basis. Countries
not covered by the rest of the regional stores will use this store._

Well, in that case, bittorrent would still be the best distribution channel
for me. I hope someone working at music labels realizes soon that there are
people like me who are willing to pay a fair price for music but would be
forced to download it illegally because no legal channels are available. Not
that I download music these days given that I am so sick of these guys and
their bullshit.

------
ascuttlefish
No ogg or flac. Sigh.

~~~
jonursenbach
At least it's not difficult to convert any format out there into ogg or flac.

~~~
the_dude
Yeah you really wouldn't want to convert anything but WAV or any other
lossless format into FLAC (mp3 and Ogg are lossy formats). Converting a lossy
format (mp3 or Ogg) to a lossless format (FLAC or WAV) wouldn't recover any of
the lost data and would be rather pointless. Converting WAV to FLAC, however,
will reduce the original filesize to about 50-60% of its original size, while
still maintaining the exact same audio quality as WAV. Converting FLAC to mp3
or Ogg will reduce the filesize even more but will remove some of the actual
audio data (higher bitrates retain more of the original data but still remove
some, though typically out of the range of what you'd notice listening to the
song). At bitrates like 96kbps or even 128kbps, you'd probably notice a
difference in audio quality, whereas with a 256kbps or 320kbps mp3 you
probably wouldn't be able to tell much difference between it and the FLAC
unless you have excellent hearing or it's being played on high-grade
equipment.

So: FLAC -> mp3 OK mp3 -> FLAC Unnecessary

~~~
eru
And mp3 <-> ogg vorbis: harmful.

------
va_coder
I hope they have gift cards come x-mas

------
devin
And so begins the commoditization of Ubuntu.

~~~
Daishiman
Yes, and so far I don't see downsides to this (aside from the dubious design
decisions). The sources are still open, many people make derivatives from this
distro to cater to specialists, interest and usage of FOSS grows.

------
Tichy
What happens if the 2GB storage on Ubuntu One are used up?

